
Electric Car Charging Technology Is About to Surge Past Tesla's Superchargers - scottie_m
http://www.thedrive.com/tech/20245/porsche-vws-electrify-america-to-surge-electric-car-charging-past-teslas-superchargers
======
boznz
Couple of points here

Firstly, this is still years off and you seriously expect Tesla not to be
developing the Mega-charger? Well here's a big hint, it has a fucking massive
electric truck that will need to be charged somewhere and a supercharger is
not going to cut it

I like the fact I can go to any gas station and not have to worry about which
nozzle fits my car, why cant all these guys just agree on something, I thought
Tesla had open-sourced its patents for this so anyone could make the
supercharger adapter or was that just BS from Tesla?

Tesla seriously needs some competition, I'm seeing a digital camera replacing
a film camera moment of history in action with EV's but the auto makers and
gas stations are still scratching their arses or in denial or just promising
us cake tomorrow, until I see this in the flesh it is nothing more than a
marketing FUD.

~~~
mikestew
_I like the fact I can go to any gas station and not have to worry about which
nozzle fits my car_

In seven years of ownership of a Nissan Leaf, that been neither a concern or a
problem of mine. Every public charging station I’ve used worked fine with the
Leaf. Not that I use them all that often because the “gas station” I go to
most often is in my garage.

~~~
mapmap
This. The infrastructure to fuel the cars of the future already exists. A
basic 120v outlet charging for 12 hours afterwork and through the night nets
most EVs about 60 miles of range. That covers the roundtrip commute of 90% of
the population[1]. A 240v outlet completely charges a battery overnight – even
huge batteries like on the Model S or Bolt.

[1] [https://www.statisticbrain.com/commute-
statistics/](https://www.statisticbrain.com/commute-statistics/)

~~~
wand3r
That actually sounds terrible, 5 miles of range per hour? I assumed most ev
could charge faster than that...

~~~
mapmap
Yes, it is slow on a basic outlet. But they are capable of charging much
faster on higher amp circuits. A 240v 32-40 amp outlet, like a clothes dryer
outlet, pushes 20-30 miles per hour. This is what is called Level 2 charging
and the majority of public charging stations are at this amperage.

Level 3, also referred to as quick charging, is typically 50-100 amps, and can
get you 100 miles in 30 minutes. It is for a different use case, like a road
trip.

------
sschueller
The entire sitution is such a cluster fuck now. There are way to many
different standards[1] some with the same plug but different protocol!

This is the 1990s cell phone charger debacle all over again. Can't we just all
agree on a nice global standard? Additionally let's not build another
bluetooth please...

[1] [https://greentransportation.info/ev-charging/range-
confidenc...](https://greentransportation.info/ev-charging/range-
confidence/chap8-tech/ev-dc-fast-charging-standards-chademo-ccs-sae-combo-
tesla-supercharger-etc.html)

~~~
nolok
Well to be fair they didn't for phones either, the EU had to slap them into it

------
sounds
Sponsored article with clickbait title.

tl;dr: VW (via American subsidiary "Electrify America") has put out a
vaporware announcement that:

• Their proprietary charger plug will supply 350 kW possibly at 800 or up to
920 Volts and 350 Amps using a liquid-cooled cable

• May build 1000 stations (over an unknown period of time)

• Mention is made of the IONITY charging network in Europe, without mentioning
compatibility

~~~
rohit2412
Proprietary plug? Compatibility? They are following the CCS standard.

May build 1000 over unknown period? Did you miss the Walmart announcement
yesterday? And electrify America has their timeline well defined on their
website

~~~
Jesus_Jones
But we've already have many companies claiming they would build nationwide
networks and it never happened. They are broken, etc. Only tesla has build a
worldwide network that works well, and has stood up to the test of time.

~~~
rohit2412
Can you give examples of broken promises? I think evgo and chargepoint have
held true to what they promised. And I don't think Volkswagen and Porsche
cancelling their plans (after VW being legally mandated and Porsche designing
a 800 volt 350kw level3 charging car)

